# Hund fällt Fahrradfahrer an.



## Fusselkorn (12. Dezember 2011)

Morgen liebe Leute,

Als meine Mutter heute morgen mit dem Hunde draußen war, ist direkt neben ihr ein Fahrradfahrer auf dem Fußweg auf einem alten Klapprigem und Quitschenden Fahrrad lang gefahren.
Meine Mutter wollte den Hund noch kurz nehmen aber er hat sich los gerissen und dem Radfahrer in den Hintern gezwickt.
Was kann der Radfahrer da jetzt machen oder ist es seine eigene Schuld wenn er direkt neben dem Hund lang fährt.
Falls es wichtig ist die Rasse ist ein Boxer-Mix.
Es war kein Kind sondern eine Erwachsende Person, seine Hose war nicht zerrissen und er hat auch nicht Geblutet.

Mfg Fusselkorn


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2011)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ist es seine eigene Schuld wenn er direkt neben dem Hund lang fährt.



Wenn mich dein Hund beisst und du gibst mir die Schuld dafür, weil ich Fahrrad fahre, dann ist Polen aber offen O_o

Jedenfalls, wenn die Fahrradfahrer glück haben, trägt der bald nen Maulkorb.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ... oder ist es seine eigene Schuld wenn er direkt neben dem Hund lang fährt.


Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, dann wäre es schon wieder lustig.

Unabhängig vom weiteren Verlauf hat Euer Hund ein Verhaltensproblem an dem Ihr dringend arbeiten müsst und das solltet Ihr keinesfalls auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Beim nächsten Mal ist es ansonsten vielleicht doch ein Kind und statt dem Po das Gesicht. So etwas ist im Verhalten eines Hundes nicht tolerierbar.

Der Radfahrer kann übrigens sowohl zivilrechtlich, als auch strafrechtlich gegen Euch vorgehen. Sprich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft und geltendmachen eines Schadens, wie Schmerzensgeld oder mögliche Therapiesitzungen, etc..


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Dezember 2011)

Blöde Geschichte! ich kenn das von meinem Hund  Sobald ein paar "spezielle" Jugendliche mit dem Rad vorbei fahren und komische Geräusche von sich geben, ist sie ausser Rand und Band und läuft bellend hinter denen her und versucht sie am Fuss zu erwischen 
Leider sieht es wohl so aus, sollte jemand den Hund anzeigen, wird es zum Wesenstest kommen und falls der nicht bestanden wird...Aber erstmalwird dann wohl ein Maulkorb fällig sein.
Ich möchte ja auch nicht, dass irgendwer zu Schaden kommt. Horrorvorstellung: ein kleines Kind auf dem Fahrrad erschreckt sich und stürzt! Bei mir sind´s "gottseidank" nur diese zwei Jungs und wenn ich die erwische, wären die froh es wäre "nur" mein Hund gewesen, der sie erwischt!


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Falls es wichtig ist die Rasse ist ein Boxer-Mix.



Das ist schon mal so eine Sache. Seit der Einteilung in Kampf- oder Listenhunde gibt es plötzlich unglaublich viele Boxer Mischlinge. 
Fakt ist, wenn sich der Hund deiner Kontrolle entzieht und Leute beisst hast du ein Problem.
Ich würde dringend den Radfahrer anrufen oder besuchen und sehr zerknirscht um Entschuldigung bitten.
Schließlich solltest du unbedingt mit dem Hund arbeiten.

Sobald ich im Wald einen Jogger/Spaziergänger/Radfahrer sehe, rufe ich meinen Hund und lasse ihn sitzen um den Leuten klarzumachen dass ich das Vieh unter Kontrolle habe. Mein Hund würde (sehr wahrscheinlich) niemals jemanden beißen aber das ist einfach ein Gebot des Anstandes um Konflikte erst gar nicht auftreten zu lassen.


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2011)

Wäre halt interessant, was für eine Rasse da noch drin ist. Nen Boxer ist doch eigentlich nen netter?

Den letzten Punkt von dir, find ich dufte :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Strafrechtlich kommt evtl. fahrlässige Körperverletzung in Betracht, wobei es da eh nicht zu einem Verfahren kommen würde. Zivilrechtlich kann vor allem Schmerzensgeld und evtl. Arztkosten und eine neue Hose verlangt werden. Ihr könnt froh sein, dass derjenige euren Hund nicht im Rahmen des Defensivnotstandes §288 BGB niedergemacht hat.

Im Übrigen hatte ich selbst so etwas ähnliches erlebt. Ein fremder Hund hat sich von der Leine losgerissen und ist auf meinen losgegangen. Ich hab den fremden Hund ziemlich heftig in die Rippen getreten, was auch gewirkt hat... dann hat der Held mir mit einer Anzeige gedroht. Ich hab ihm dann nur aufgezählt, was ich gegen ihn in der Hand habe: Bedrohung, versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung, Sachbeschädigung (zivilrechtlich), evtl. sogar Nötigung, je nachdem wie man es auslegt und natürlich Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Dann war schnell Ruhe...


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Strafrechtlich kommt evtl. fahrlässige Körperverletzung in Betracht, wobei es da eh nicht zu einem Verfahren kommen würde. Zivilrechtlich kann vor allem Schmerzensgeld und evtl. Arztkosten und eine neue Hose verlangt werden. Ihr könnt froh sein, dass derjenige euren Hund nicht im Rahmen des Defensivnotstandes §288 BGB niedergemacht hat.



LOL Hier musste ich lachen - sorry aber das liest sich doch irgendwie witzig. Aber danke für die rechtlichen Infos, das Studium scheint sich auszuzahlen 

Zum Thema: Solange du nicht beweisen kannst, dass durch das "quietschende und klappernde" Fahrrad eine Störung des Hundes entstanden ist (sprich, er fühlt sich bedroht o.ä., beisst dann zu), siehts wohl schlecht aus für dich als Hundehalter.
Also die Schuld dürfte hier eindeutig der schlechten Hundeerziehung/der Rasse bzw. dir als Halter zugeschoben werden, das muss man wohl akzeptieren.

Wenn der Hund sonst noch nie jemanden gebissen hat, ist das zwar eine beruhigende Sache für dich, aber der Radfahrer wird sich darum einen feuchten scheren. 

Ich persönlich muss auch sagen, dass es kein großes Wunder ist, wenn so ein klapperndes Fahrrad von hinten sehr knapp am Hund vorbeifährt, dass er sich dann eventuell erschreckt und zubeißt.
Das ist aber eine sehr subjektive Meinung und wie Ceiwyn ja bereits erklärt hat, wird das rechtlich auch nicht fruchten.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Solange du nicht beweisen kannst, dass durch das "quietschende und klappernde" Fahrrad eine Störung des Hundes entstanden ist (sprich, er fühlt sich bedroht o.ä., beisst dann zu), siehts wohl schlecht aus für dich als Hundehalter.




Selbst dann nicht. Das ist völlig schnurz. Wenn der Hund sich durch Verkehrlärm bedroht fühlt und dann zubeißt, dann hat er auf der Straße nichts zu suchen – ganz einfach. So lange der Radfahrer den Hund nicht tatsächlich bedroht hat, sprich mit einem Knüppel auf ihn losgegangen ist o.ä.ist das Beißen nicht in Ordnung. 

Viele Hunde reagieren in unbekannten Situationen merkwürdig und nicht sicher berechenbar. Das mögen laute und unbekannte Geräusche sein aber auch Menschen die sich fremdartig bewegen. (Krücken, Rollator, eventuell auch schwankende Betrunkene). Der Hundebesitzer sollte versuchen möglichst viele solcher Situationen bei der Erziehung herbeizuführen und den Hund daran zu gewöhnen. Wenn das nicht klappt, die Leine fester halten.

Es kann nicht sein, dass wenn am Fahrrad das Schutzblech klappert ich von einem Hund gebissen werde und dann am Ende noch selber schuld bin weil ich das arme Tierchen erschreckt habe.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Selbst dann nicht. Das ist völlig schnurz. Wenn der Hund sich durch Verkehrlärm bedroht fühlt und dann zubeißt, dann hat er auf der Straße nichts zu suchen – ganz einfach. So lange der Radfahrer den Hund nicht tatsächlich bedroht hat, sprich mit einem Knüppel auf ihn losgegangen ist o.ä.ist das Beißen nicht in Ordnung.
> 
> Viele Hunde reagieren in unbekannten Situationen merkwürdig und nicht sicher berechenbar. Das mögen laute und unbekannte Geräusche sein aber auch Menschen die sich fremdartig bewegen. (Krücken, Rollator, eventuell auch schwankende Betrunkene). Der Hundebesitzer sollte versuchen möglichst viele solcher Situationen bei der Erziehung herbeizuführen und den Hund daran zu gewöhnen. Wenn das nicht klappt, die Leine fester halten.
> 
> Es kann nicht sein, dass wenn am Fahrrad das Schutzblech klappert ich von einem Hund gebissen werde und dann am Ende noch selber schuld bin weil ich das arme Tierchen erschreckt habe.



Man muss dazu anmerken, dass viele Leute ihren Hund absolut null unter Kontrolle haben. Ich sehe es an meinem Hund (den meine Eltern erzogen haben, da ich damals noch zu jung war) und der Hündin meiner Schwester, die noch dazu taub ist. Während mein Hund recht ordentlich auf mich hört, gehorcht er höchstens noch bei meiner Freundin und natürlich bei meiner Schwester. Aber bei meinen Eltern? Keine Chance. Dagegen ist der Border-Collie von meiner Schwester ein echter Streber und hört auf mich besser als mein eigener Hund. Auch wenn sie 50 Meter von mir entfernt ist, reicht ein Zeigefinger und sie ist in 5 Sekunden bei mir.

Wenn ich dann sehe, dass andere Leute auf dem Feld ihre Hunde nicht mal anleinen, wenn sie sehen, dass ein anderer Hund kommt und sich nicht mal beeilen, dem hinterherzulaufen, regt mich das tierisch auf. Die meisten sind offensichtlich zu faul oder zu dumm, ihren Hund vernünftig zu erziehen.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die meisten sind offensichtlich zu faul oder zu dumm, ihren Hund vernünftig zu erziehen.



Die zwei häufigsten Sätze von Hundebesitzern:

1.: „ Der macht nichts.“

2.: „Das hat er noch nie gemacht.“ 


Zu 99% liegt das Problem nicht am Hund sondern am anderen Ende der Leine.

Wenn ich mit meinem Hund in die Öffentlichkeit gehe muss ich ihn kontrollieren können. Und „Öffentlichkeit“ heißt in diesem Fall auch „öffentlicher Waldweg“.

Wenn ich den Hund (richtig und artgerecht) erziehe bekommt er auch viel Aufmerksamkeit von mir und wird Spaß bei der Sache haben. Für Leute die sich das nicht alleine zutrauen: es gibt nahezu überall Hundeschulen in denen man Alltagssituationen übern kann. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Begleithundeprüfung sein. Wem das zu aufwändig oder zu teuer ist bzw. wer grundsätzlich nicht die Zeit und Energie aufwenden kann den Hund zu erziehen der sollte sich die die ganze Sache noch einmal überlegen.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Die zwei häufigsten Sätze von Hundebesitzern:
> 
> 1.: „ Der macht nichts."
> 
> ...



this!... ich traue eher nem verhungerten tiger/löwen als nem hund ... mein bruder wurde direkt neben mir von nem kampfhund gebissen wo net mal sicher war ob er gegen tollwut geimpft war ... alles in allem sollte man die hunde abschaffen oder die todesstrafe fuer die leute mit solchen hunden geben wenn dieser einen beisst (hoert sich drastisch an aber wie soll man so dummen leuten beibringen ihren hund zu erziehen und dass es kein spielzeug ist ... wer nicht hoeren will muss fuehlen ... und ich lass solche leute mal schoen unter darwins evolutionsgesetzt fallen ... die dummen muessen/sollen sterben)... wieviele menschen wurden schon ins gesicht gebissen oder zu tode gebissen ?!
dabei halten sich doch eh nur die "dicken" moechtegern macker so nen kampfhund


----------



## floppydrive (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde den Hund notschlachten, schmeckt sicher!


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

Unter Umständen könnte bei ner Klage der Radfahrer noch ein Problem bekommen, weil er auf dem Fussweg gefahren ist (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe). Trotzdem hätte er gute Chancen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte er Euch verklagen und Euer Hund sollte eingeschläfert werden.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Dezember 2011)

was anderes: hätte der fahrradfahrer nicht auf der straße fahren müssen?

edit: damn you, davatar!!^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt auch gemeinsame Fuß- und Radwege sowie Gehwege mit Radfahrern frei.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich würde den Hund notschlachten, schmeckt sicher!



da bekomm ich unter hot dog ne neue sichtweise 

sowas ist echt dreist:
Drück mich hart


----------



## ZarDocKs (12. Dezember 2011)

Mein Hund hat meinen Vater mal ins Gesicht gebissen, trozdem haben wir den nicht eingeschläfert...
Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie Sachen passieren. Da wars so: Hund spielt mit anderem Hund
passt nicht auf, rennt gegen nen Rosenbogen, bleibt liegen und "schreit" wie am Spieß.
Vaddern geht hin, will Hund aufheben, Hund beisst vor Angst zu.

Manchmal sind eben doch die Menschen Schuld, die sich gegenüber Tieren (generell)
falsch verhalten.

In dem Fall hätte der Hund den Radfahrer natürlich nicht in den Po zwicken dürfen... da ist
eindeutig was schief gelaufen. Aber da nichts schlimmeres passiert ist, denke ich nicht, dass 
ihr da so mega viel zu befürchten habt. Vielleicht "Schmerzensgeld" und n Wesenstest.

Hunde sind immernoch Tiere. Man muss damit rechnen, dass jeden Tag irgenderwas passieren kann,
genauso wie Katzen zubeißen und kratzen können... 
Wegen jedem Pups nen Hund einzuschläfern ist deutlich überzogen >.< Wenn so kleine Sachen 
öfter vorkommen, oder eben was wirklich schlimmes passiert, kann ichs verstehen


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Hunde sind immernoch Tiere. Man muss damit rechnen, dass jeden Tag irgenderwas passieren kann,
> genauso wie Katzen zubeißen und kratzen können...


Die Sache ist nunmal die, dass wenn ein Hund einmal zugebissen hat, ers jederzeit wieder tun kann und dann kanns eben auch derb schief gehn. Wenn der Hund beispielsweise statt nem Radfahrer ein Kleinkind beisst, kann das Kleinkind bleibende Schäden davon tragen oder sogar sterben. Wenn ein Tierhalter sein Tier nicht halten kann, ohne andere Leute damit zu gefährden, dann muss man ihm das Tier eben wegnehmen. Und wenn das Tier gefährlich ist, muss mans eben einschläfern, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nunmal die, dass wenn ein Hund einmal zugebissen hat, ers jederzeit wieder tun kann und dann kanns eben auch derb schief gehn. Wenn der Hund beispielsweise statt nem Radfahrer ein Kleinkind beisst, kann das Kleinkind bleibende Schäden davon tragen oder sogar sterben. Wenn ein Tierhalter sein Tier nicht halten kann, ohne andere Leute damit zu gefährden, dann muss man ihm das Tier eben wegnehmen. Und wenn das Tier gefährlich ist, muss mans eben einschläfern, so einfach ist das.



Es ist meistens völliger Blödsinn den Hund einzuschläfern. Der kann in den seltensten Fällen was dafür. Im dümmsten Fall holt sich der Mensch einen neuen Hund und verzieht ihn genau so wie den ersten. Ich hielte einen „Hundeführerschein" für sinnvoll. Oder anders gesagt: einen „Wesenstest" für den Hundehalter. Es ist einfach erschreckend wie viele Leute Hunde und keine Ahnung von ihnen haben. Wenn der Hund natürlich so desozialisiert ist, dass er nicht mehr geändert werden kann, dann kommt man um das Einschläfern nicht herum.


----------



## vollmi (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nunmal die, dass wenn ein Hund einmal zugebissen hat, ers jederzeit wieder tun kann und dann kanns eben auch derb schief gehn. Wenn der Hund beispielsweise statt nem Radfahrer ein Kleinkind beisst, kann das Kleinkind bleibende Schäden davon tragen oder sogar sterben. Wenn ein Tierhalter sein Tier nicht halten kann, ohne andere Leute damit zu gefährden, dann muss man ihm das Tier eben wegnehmen. Und wenn das Tier gefährlich ist, muss mans eben einschläfern, so einfach ist das.



Was genau bringt dich zu einer Annahme das ein Hund der schonmal gebissen hat jederzeit wieder beissen kann? Denkst du die kommen dadurch auf den Geschmack oder was?

Auch ein Hund der nie gebissen hat, kann jederzeit beissen wenn die Umstände entsprechend sind.

Die Stadtmenschen heute haben leider keinerlei Empathie Tieren gegenüber. Wenn ein Hund nicht wie eine Maschine funktioniert gehört er nach deren Ansicht eingeschläfert. Genauso denken sie ja dann auch über Wölfe/Luchse/Schweine im Wald weil die den Menschen gefährlich werden könnten.

Das man sich auch als intelligenter Mensch einfach etwas vernünftiger gegenüber Tieren verhalten könnte um Unfälle zu vermeiden und seine Kinder auch gleich so erziehen könnte, darauf kommen solche Menschen nicht. Hauptsache der Tierhalter ist immer Schuld weil sein Tier gefährlich ist.

Ich hatte schon eine Klage am Hals weil mein Pferd ein Kind gebissen hat (wohlgemerkt die Mutter hat es über den Zaun gehoben). Zum glück hatte ich eine Haftpflicht, denn die Schadensansprüche waren immens weil der Richter der meinung war man hätte neben dem Stromzaun auch anschreiben müssen das die Tiere gefährlich werden können.

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was genau bringt dich zu einer Annahme das ein Hund der schonmal gebissen hat jederzeit wieder beissen kann? Denkst du die kommen dadurch auf den Geschmack oder was?
> 
> Auch ein Hund der nie gebissen hat, kann jederzeit beissen wenn die Umstände entsprechend sind.


Das macht die Sache auch nicht besser.



> Das man sich auch als intelligenter Mensch einfach etwas vernünftiger gegenüber Tieren verhalten könnte um Unfälle zu vermeiden und seine Kinder auch gleich so erziehen könnte, darauf kommen solche Menschen nicht. Hauptsache der Tierhalter ist immer Schuld weil sein Tier gefährlich ist.


Richtig, genau so ists auch. Wenn Du ein Tier hältst, liegt alles was Dein Tier tut in Deiner Verantwortung. Das solltest Du Dir schon bewusst sein, bevor Du Dir das Tier zulegst. Natürlich bin ich auch nicht so bescheuert und provoziere absichtlich ein Tier, aber wenn mich Dein Tier beisst, ohne dass ichs absichtlich provoziert habe, ja, dann bist Du auch dafür verantwortlich. Das gilt übrigens auch für Kinder.



> Ich hatte schon eine Klage am Hals weil mein Pferd ein Kind gebissen hat (wohlgemerkt die Mutter hat es über den Zaun gehoben). Zum glück hatte ich eine Haftpflicht, denn die Schadensansprüche waren immens weil der Richter der meinung war man hätte neben dem Stromzaun auch anschreiben müssen das die Tiere gefährlich werden können.


Tiere sind nunmal gefährlich. Hunde sind gezüchtete Wölfe und somit ist ein gewisser Jagdinstinkt immernoch vorhanden, egal wie verzüchtet sie mittlerweile sind. Wenn man in der Stadt wohnt sollte man sichs halt wirklich zwei mal überlegen, ob man sich ein Haustier anschafft oder nicht und wenn mans nicht anständig erziehen kann, sollte mans besser sein lassen. Ausserdem gibts auch Maulkörbe und Hundeleinen.



> Die Stadtmenschen heute haben leider keinerlei Empathie Tieren gegenüber. Wenn ein Hund nicht wie eine Maschine funktioniert gehört er nach deren Ansicht eingeschläfert. Genauso denken sie ja dann auch über Wölfe/Luchse/Schweine im Wald weil die den Menschen gefährlich werden könnten.


Das hat nichts mit Empathie zu tun, sondern mit Verantwortung. Übrigens haben Wölfe bei uns sowieso nichts mehr verloren. Wölfe sind darum ausgestorben, weil sie von ihrem natürlichen Feind (dem Menschen) ausgerottet wurden. Wenn nun grüne Politiker das Gefühl haben, man solle Wölfe bei uns wieder ansiedeln hat das nichts mit Vernunft zu tun. Also wenn man Wölfe wieder ansiedelt und die daraufhin Schafe reissen, dann muss man sich nicht wirklich darüber wundern, wie bescheuert die Idee war und ja, doch die Wölfe gehören daraufhin geschossen, denn sie sind hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Empathie zu tun, sondern mit Verantwortung.



Das finde ich nicht unbedingt richtig, siehe vollmi.
Vor 50 oder 100 Jahren hat es auch ohne die ewigen Diskussionen und Verbote funktioniert. Oft ist Meinungsmache von Medien und Politik im Spiel.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mein bruder wurde direkt neben mir von nem kampfhund gebissen wo net mal sicher war ob er gegen tollwut geimpft war ...


Was für eine Rasse und was genau war passiert?



Davatar schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache auch nicht besser.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann sollte man lieber gar nichts sagen, anstatt so einen Blödsinn zu schreiben. Keiner meiner Hunde hat je einen Menschen gebissen. Trotzdem weiß ich, dass keiner von denen zuschauen würde, wenn ein Familienmitglied aus seinem Rudel körperlich angegriffen werden würde. Oder es wird eingebrochen und der Hund ist zu Hause. Wer da ernsthaft erwartet, dass ein Hund nicht beißt, sollte sich mal untersuchen lassen oder sich eine Katze kaufen.


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Trotzdem weiß ich, dass keiner von denen zuschauen würde, wenn ein Familienmitglied aus seinem Rudel körperlich angegriffen werden würde. Oder es wird eingebrochen und der Hund ist zu Hause. Wer da ernsthaft erwartet, dass ein Hund nicht beißt, sollte sich mal untersuchen lassen oder sich eine Katze kaufen.


Vielleicht solltest Du einfach nochmal lesen, was ich geschrieben hab. Denn Du hast meine Aussage offensichtlich missverstanden.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich sicherlich nicht, es sei denn Du ruderst mit Deiner Meinung jetzt zurück. Was ich angesichts des Geschriebenen durchaus verstehen könnte.


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Habe ich sicherlich nicht, es sei denn Du ruderst mit Deiner Meinung jetzt zurück. Was ich angesichts des Geschriebenen durchaus verstehen könnte.


Gut dann schreib ichs nochmal auf ne andere Art: Von mir aus kann jeder Tiere halten, die er will, ob das nun Hunde, Katzen, Kaninchen oder Schlangen sind, das ist mir egal. ABER: Wenn jemand ein Tier hält, das gefährlich sein kann (und ja, dazu gehören Hunde definitiv), dann muss er es auch erziehen können. Dazu gehört beispielsweise ne Hundeschule oder sowas Ähnliches. Und wenn ein Tier dann nen Menschen anfällt, ohne dass es provoziert wurde (und natürlich ist ein Einbruch oder was Ähnliches ne Provokation!), dann muss der Besitzer auch zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und ihm muss das Tier weggenommen werden.

Edit: Und wenn man verhindern will, dass ein Hund in der Stadt jemanden anfällt, dann legt man ihm halt nen Maulkorb an.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Übrigens haben Wölfe bei uns sowieso nichts mehr verloren. Wölfe sind darum ausgestorben, weil sie von ihrem natürlichen Feind (dem Menschen) ausgerottet wurden. Wenn nun grüne Politiker das Gefühl haben, man solle Wölfe bei uns wieder ansiedeln hat das nichts mit Vernunft zu tun. Also wenn man Wölfe wieder ansiedelt und die daraufhin Schafe reissen, dann muss man sich nicht wirklich darüber wundern, wie bescheuert die Idee war und ja, doch die Wölfe gehören daraufhin geschossen, denn sie sind hier fehl am Platz.



Ersetze „natürlicher Feind“ durch „unliebsamer Konkurrent“ dann kommen wir der Sache möglicherweise etwas näher. Und ein solcher wird entweder in den Ruin getrieben (in diesem Fall nahezu ausgerottet) oder in der eigenen Firma eingestellt (in diesem Fall domestiziert).

Nebenbei: wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass Wölfe bei uns nichts mehr verloren hätten? Weil sie gefährlich wären und Schafe reissen könnten? Dann empfehle ich dir mal bei einem Waldspaziergang eine Begegnung mit einer Rotte Wildschweine. Dann kannst du hautnah erleben, wie gefährlich es in den heimischen Forsten so sein kann. Oder frag mal Geflügelzüchter was sie von Füchsen halten. Haben jetzt Wildschweine und Füchse bei uns auch „nichts mehr verloren“?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Das hört sich ja schon ganz anders an, als das hier:


vollmi schrieb:


> Auch ein Hund der nie gebissen hat, kann jederzeit beissen wenn die Umstände entsprechend sind.





Davatar schrieb:


> *Das macht die Sache auch nicht besser.*


Denn Provokation ist ein entsprechender Umstand.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Und wenn man verhindern will, dass ein Hund in der Stadt jemanden anfällt, dann legt man ihm halt nen Maulkorb an.


Wozu einen Maulkorb, wenn der Hund erzogen ist?




Hubautz schrieb:


> Haben jetzt Wildschweine und Füchse bei uns auch „nichts mehr verloren"?


Nein, müssen wir alles ausrotten. Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Ich kann dumme Leute nicht leiden und sehe diese als meine natürlichen Feinde an. Können wir die auch gleich ausrotten?


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon ganz anders an, als das hier:
> 
> 
> Denn Provokation ist ein entsprechender Umstand.


Meine "Provokation" soll aufzeigen, dass man einen Hundebiss nicht verharmlosen soll. Wenn ein Hund einmal zubeisst, kann das jederzeit wieder vorkommen. Leute, die Hunde grundsätzlich verharmlosen sehn einfach zu sehr durch ne rosarote Brille, weil die meisten Hunde so knuffig aussehen. Trotzdem ist es nunmal ne Tatsache, dass Hunde gefährlich sind.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Nicht der Hund ist gefährlich, sondern der Mensch. Das ist auch keine Verharmlosung, sondern eine Tatsache. Vor einem erzogenen und sozialisierten Hund, egal welcher Rasse, muss und braucht kein Mensch auch nur im Entferntesten Angst zu haben.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gut dann schreib ichs nochmal auf ne andere Art: Von mir aus kann jeder Tiere halten, die er will, ob das nun Hunde, Katzen, Kaninchen oder Schlangen sind, das ist mir egal. ABER: Wenn jemand ein Tier hält, das gefährlich sein kann (und ja, dazu gehören Hunde definitiv), dann muss er es auch erziehen können. Dazu gehört beispielsweise ne Hundeschule oder sowas Ähnliches. Und wenn ein Tier dann nen Menschen anfällt, ohne dass es provoziert wurde (und natürlich ist ein Einbruch oder was Ähnliches ne Provokation!), dann muss der Besitzer auch zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und ihm muss das Tier weggenommen werden.
> 
> Edit: Und wenn man verhindern will, dass ein Hund in der Stadt jemanden anfällt, dann legt man ihm halt nen Maulkorb an.



Das wiederum kann man so stehen lassen. (bis auf die Sache mit dem Maulkorb der in Einzelfällen aber sicher nicht grundsätzlich nötig ist.)
Wobei man "Provokation" natürlich definieren muss. Ich bin unlängst mit dem Hund in der Stadt unterwegs gewesen und einem Paar begegnet. Der Mann fragte:„Ach ist der niedlich, kann man den streicheln?" Ich habe erwidert dass ich seine Freundin auch niedlich fände und ob ich sie auch mal streicheln dürfte. Auf seinen verdutzten Blick  hin habe ich ihn erklärt dass mein Hund zwar völlig frei von Aggressionen ist, aber es nicht mag von wildfremden Menschen angetatscht zu werden (am besten noch solche die sich zu diesem Zweck mit erhobener Stimme über ihn beugen und die Hand heben) und dass ich ihn bitte dieses zu respektieren. Wenn er auf einigermaßen hündische Art mit dem Tier Freundschaft schließen wolle und sich daraufhin eine Kommunikation ergibt, könne er dies gerne tun, ich würde meinerseits sogar darauf verzichten ähnliches bei seiner Freundin zu erreichen. 

Worauf ich hinaus will: viele Menschen sind sich überhaupt nicht bewusst welche Reaktionen sie durch ihr Tun bei Tieren auslösen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ihr könnt froh sein, dass derjenige euren Hund nicht im Rahmen des Defensivnotstandes §288 BGB niedergemacht hat.


§288 BGB sind Verzugszinsen.

Ob man bei oben genanntem Umstand hier wiederum mit §228 BGB argumentieren kann und damit eine Tötung rechtfertigen kann, sollte doch rechtlich nicht haltbar sein. Denn es heißt ja:



> ... wenn die Beschädigung oder die Zerstörung zur Abwendung der Gefahr erforderlich ist und der Schaden nicht außer Verhältnis zu der Gefahr steht.


Rechtfertigt nichts eine Tötung.


----------



## vollmi (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Empathie zu tun, sondern mit Verantwortung. Übrigens haben Wölfe bei uns sowieso nichts mehr verloren. Wölfe sind darum ausgestorben, weil sie von ihrem natürlichen Feind (dem Menschen) ausgerottet wurden. Wenn nun grüne Politiker das Gefühl haben, man solle Wölfe bei uns wieder ansiedeln hat das nichts mit Vernunft zu tun. Also wenn man Wölfe wieder ansiedelt und die daraufhin Schafe reissen, dann muss man sich nicht wirklich darüber wundern, wie bescheuert die Idee war und ja, doch die Wölfe gehören daraufhin geschossen, denn sie sind hier fehl am Platz.



Damit könntest du jegliche Ausrottung von jedem Tier rechtfertigen. Wölfe, Luchse, Wildschweine, Löwen, Giraffen, Elephanten, Wale. Alle keinen direkten Zweck für uns Menschen eher eine Gefahr und nehmen unseren Fleischlieferanten das Futter weg.
Also alle Wildtiere in den Zoo. Ist es das was du willst? Oder sollen nur die Neger darauf verzichten Tierarten auszurotten, wir dürfen das weil wir weiterentwickelt sind?

mfG René


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus will: viele Menschen sind sich überhaupt nicht bewusst welche Reaktionen sie durch ihr Tun bei Tieren auslösen.



Hier muss ich aber mal was einwerfen denn ich denke nicht das man erwarten kann das sich jeder Mensch mit den Tieren befasst um eben solche Reaktionen vorraussehen kann. Deshalb liegt die Verantwort des Tun des Tieres auch bei dem Halter und bei niemandem sonst, jedenfalls sofern man das Tier nicht provoziert hat.
Wenn du also Angriffe deines Tieres mit dem falsch-verhalten des Opfers rechtfertigen willst muss das schon sehr fundiert sein. Ein quietschendes Fahrrad wie in diesem Beispiel ist aber absolut keine Rechtfertigung für das durchdrehen des Hundes.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du also Angriffe deines Tieres mit dem falsch-verhalten des Opfers rechtfertigen willst muss das schon sehr fundiert sein. Ein quietschendes Fahrrad wie in diesem Beispiel ist aber absolut keine Rechtfertigung für das durchdrehen des Hundes.



das habe ich auch nie behauptet (siehe weiter oben). Im Gegenteil bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Hund der sich durch ein quietschendes Fahrrad provoziert fühlt und zubeisst, erzogen werden bzw. an die sichere Leine muss.
Nur erwarte ich im Gegenzug von fremden Leuten dass sis nicht meinen Hund angrabschen weil er so possierlich ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Das viele "du" war garnicht speziell auf dich abgestimmt sondern eher allgemein, überhaupt habe ich deine Aussage eher als Aufhänger benutzt, ich habe deine Beitrage durchaus bis zuende gelesen. Aber für viele Leute ist diese "selbst Schuld"-Manier schon selbstverständlich und ich wollte nurmal unmissverständlich darauf hinaus dass es das eben nicht ist.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Mein Hund hat meinen Vater mal ins Gesicht gebissen, trozdem haben wir den nicht eingeschläfert...
> Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie Sachen passieren. Da wars so: Hund spielt mit anderem Hund
> passt nicht auf, rennt gegen nen Rosenbogen, bleibt liegen und "schreit" wie am Spieß.
> Vaddern geht hin, will Hund aufheben, Hund beisst vor Angst zu.
> ...



der hund greift sein eigenes herrchen an ? wenn du verletzt am boden liegst und nen sanitaeter kommt ... stichst du ihn ab ? nicht zu vergessen dass menschen auch tiere sind

und wenn katzen beissen oder kratzen , daran is noch niemand gestorben ... genau wie bei ungiftigen schlangen ... sogar wenn katzen kinder angreifen ... hunde jedoch schon

ahja und natuerlich muss man dann laut dir warten bis was schlimmes passiert ... erst wenn nen kind tod ist , haben wir das recht was zu unternehmen


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> §288 BGB sind Verzugszinsen.



Stimmt, hab ich verwechselt.



> Rechtfertigt nichts eine Tötung.



Rechtlich sind Tiere nun mal Gegenstände und wenn Gegenstände eine Gefahr darstellen, dürfen sie beseitigt werden. Sicherlich muss man bei Hunden einen höheren Maßstab anlegen als bei realen Gegenständen. Trotz allem ist eine Tötung gerechtfertigt, wenn dein eigenes Leben durch den Hund unmittelbar bedroht ist (und keine Hilfe in Sicht ist). Wenn der Hundehalter in der Nähe ist, sieht das anders aus als bei einem freilaufenden Hund.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Rechtlich sind Tiere nun mal Gegenstände und wenn Gegenstände eine Gefahr darstellen, dürfen sie beseitigt werden. Sicherlich muss man bei Hunden einen höheren Maßstab anlegen als bei realen Gegenständen. Trotz allem ist eine Tötung gerechtfertigt, wenn dein eigenes Leben durch den Hund unmittelbar bedroht ist (und keine Hilfe in Sicht ist). Wenn der Hundehalter in der Nähe ist, sieht das anders aus als bei einem freilaufenden Hund.



uhhh da muss das rechtssystem dann aber aufpassen , denn menschen sind auch tiere ... wir haben nur gewisse boni 
da bekommen die killer filme sofort ne neue bedeutung wenn darin " eliminieren" vorkommt ...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Du studierst wirklich Medizin?


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was für eine Rasse und was genau war passiert?


welche rasse es war , ka ... der kopf des viehs sah genau so aus wie dein avatarbild ... war ne klassische kampfhund rasse
das war vor 10 jahren oder so ... wir waren erst 12-13 ... es war an nem feiertag und wir waren mit skateboards auf dem schulgelaende (was erlaubt ist) und da waren auch so moechtegern macker und sein kampfhund rannte einfach so rum ... wir waren mit unserer oma am platz und meine eltern kamen hinzu und mein bruder und ich fahren hin...der hund laeuft auf uns zu und keiner von uns hat geschaltet der hund beisst meinen bruder ans bein (wir dachten es sei nur die hose) wir waren noch zu meinen eltern ( die paar meter, und mein bruder sagte nichts und hatte nix) und meine mutter wollte nach der hose sehen, zieht sie bissl hoch und man sieht ne schoene fette fleischwunde (dann reagierte erst mein bruder ... schon komisch ... der koerper fuehlt die schmerzen erst als er die wunde sah )... ab ins krankenhaus (also die family, der typ haette im traum net dran gedacht zu helfen) und versucht daten von dem typ zu bekommen (der typ wollte sich natuerlich schnell aus dem staub machen) ... niemand wusste ob das vieh gegen tollwut geimpft ist ... nach langem hin und her blieb meinem bruder dann die schmerzvolle tollwut impfung (spritze in den bauch) erspart ... 
prozess gegen ihn ist angelaufen ...was macht der ******* , er verzieht sich ins ausland und gibt den hund an nen freund ab ... der hund laeuft jetzt noch frei in unsrer stadt rum , mein bruder bekam nur schmerzensgeld von 1000 euro ( weil der ******* auch noch arbeitslos war etc...)

jedesmal wenn ich auch nur einen groesseren hund sehe mach ich nen bogen wenns geht , und wenn nicht , bin ich bereit dem vieh den hals umzudrehen


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du studierst wirklich Medizin?



btw was hat diese sinnlose frage mit dem thema zu tun ?
kennste dich in biologie und darwin aus ?


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und wenn katzen beissen oder kratzen , daran is noch niemand gestorben ... genau wie bei ungiftigen schlangen ... sogar wenn katzen kinder angreifen ... hunde jedoch schon



Als Medizinstudent (wenn es denn den Tatsachen entspricht) solltest du wissen, dass man auch an Katzenbissen bzw. deren Folgen sterben kann. 
Der Speichel von Katzen beinhaltet aggressive Keime, die ihnen bei der Verdauung helfen, beim Menschen aber zu schweren Infektionen führen können. Katzenbisse entzünden sich sehr schnell und häufig und es hat einen Grund, warum so viele Menschen allergisch auf den Speichel reagieren. Natürlich stirbt man nicht an der Verletzung selbst, aber ein Katzenbiss kann durchaus zu einer gefährlichen Infektion oder zu einer Blutvergiftung führen, die für alte oder geschwächte Menschen durchaus tödlich enden kann.

Generell sollte man Bisswunden, und wenn sie noch so harmlos erscheinen, nicht unterschätzen.

Zum Thema:

Natürlich muss man damit rechnen, dass ein Hund aggressiv reagiert, wenn man ihn erschreckt oder ihn bedroht. Trotzdem ahnen besonders Kinder oft nicht, dass ein Tier zuschnappt, wenn sie es streicheln wollen oder sich zu ihm hinunter beugen. Man kann als Hundehalter einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder Passant dem Hund mit dem nötigen Respekt begegnet und deshalb sollte man sich im Fall der Fälle darauf verlassen können, dass das eigene Tier besonnen und ruhig reagiert. Und wenn man sich in dieser Hinsicht unsicher fühlt, sollte man eine Hundeschule besuchen. Besonders kleine Kinder sind in dieser Hinsicht unberechenbar und ein Risiko.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als Medizinstudent (wenn es denn den Tatsachen entspricht) solltest du wissen, dass man auch an Katzenbissen bzw. deren Folgen sterben kann.
> Der Speichel von Katzen beinhaltet aggressive Keime, die ihnen bei der Verdauung helfen, beim Menschen aber zu schweren Infektionen führen können. Katzenbisse entzünden sich sehr schnell und häufig und es hat einen Grund, warum so viele Menschen allergisch auf den Speichel reagieren. Natürlich stirbt man nicht an der Verletzung selbst, aber ein Katzenbiss kann durchaus zu einer gefährlichen Infektion oder zu einer Blutvergiftung führen, die für alte oder geschwächte Menschen durchaus tödlich enden kann.
> 
> Generell sollte man Bisswunden, und wenn sie noch so harmlos erscheinen, nicht unterschätzen.



jaja und toxoplasmose kann gefaehrlich sein fuer schwangere ... los lynchen wir alle katzen :ironie:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmose

als wenn hunde keine keime haetten ... ( die putzen sich ja regelmaessig die zaehne)
ich rede hier nur von der attacke des tieres an sich ... wenn wir jetzt mit keimen etc... anfangen dann darf niemand mehr vor die tuer wegen blutvergiftungen, tetanus etc... (bei tetanus gibs ja gott sei dank die impfung etc..)

wenn wir schon dabei sind, wozu brauchen wir voegel ... wer kennt alfred hitchcocks film ... ausserdem haben die auch keime


----------



## ZarDocKs (12. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> der hund greift sein eigenes herrchen an ? wenn du verletzt am boden liegst und nen sanitaeter kommt ... stichst du ihn ab ? nicht zu vergessen dass menschen auch tiere sind




Also entschuldige mal bitte. Als ob ein Tier darüber nachdenken könnte.
Viele Tiere haben auch mega Angst vorm Tierarzt und Schnappen nach dem. 
Da hat sich mein Vater eindeutig falsch verhalten und der Hund konnte einfach mal rein garnichts dafür. 
Menschen können sich in den meisten Situationen beherrschen und regieren nicht mit Agressivität
(obwohl das mit Sicherheit auch vorkommt) sondern hauen ab... ich kenn da einige Zahnarztbeispiele.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Rechtlich sind Tiere nun mal Gegenstände und wenn Gegenstände eine Gefahr darstellen, dürfen sie beseitigt werden. Sicherlich muss man bei Hunden einen höheren Maßstab anlegen als bei realen Gegenständen. Trotz allem ist eine Tötung gerechtfertigt, wenn dein eigenes Leben durch den Hund unmittelbar bedroht ist (und keine Hilfe in Sicht ist). Wenn der Hundehalter in der Nähe ist, sieht das anders aus als bei einem freilaufenden Hund.


Ist mir alles bekannt, hat aber wie von mir erwähnt nichts mit diesem Fall hier zu tun. 



orkman schrieb:


> ... war ne klassische kampfhund rasse


Es gibt keine klassischen Kampfhunderassen und es gibt keine Rasse namens Kampfhund! Dieser ganze Kampfhundemist ist nichts weiteres als dummdreiste Medienhetze.



orkman schrieb:


> das war vor 10 jahren oder so ... wir waren erst 12-13 ... es war an nem feiertag und wir waren mit skateboards auf dem schulgelaende (was erlaubt ist) und da waren auch so moechtegern macker und sein kampfhund rannte einfach so rum ... wir waren mit unserer oma am platz und meine eltern kamen hinzu und mein bruder und ich fahren hin...der hund laeuft auf uns zu und keiner von uns hat geschaltet der hund beisst meinen bruder ans bein (wir dachten es sei nur die hose) wir waren noch zu meinen eltern ( die paar meter, und mein bruder sagte nichts und hatte nix) und meine mutter wollte nach der hose sehen, zieht sie bissl hoch und man sieht ne schoene fette fleischwunde (dann reagierte erst mein bruder ... schon komisch ... der koerper fuehlt die schmerzen erst als er die wunde sah )... ab ins krankenhaus (also die family, der typ haette im traum net dran gedacht zu helfen) und versucht daten von dem typ zu bekommen (der typ wollte sich natuerlich schnell aus dem staub machen) ... niemand wusste ob das vieh gegen tollwut geimpft ist ... nach langem hin und her blieb meinem bruder dann die schmerzvolle tollwut impfung (spritze in den bauch) erspart ...
> prozess gegen ihn ist angelaufen ...was macht der ******* , er verzieht sich ins ausland und gibt den hund an nen freund ab ... der hund laeuft jetzt noch frei in unsrer stadt rum , mein bruder bekam nur schmerzensgeld von 1000 euro ( weil der ******* auch noch arbeitslos war etc...)
> 
> jedesmal wenn ich auch nur einen groesseren hund sehe mach ich nen bogen wenns geht , und wenn nicht , bin ich bereit dem vieh den hals umzudrehen


Ist schon eine wilde Geschichte und natürlich sehr ärgerlich, dass Ihr so dermaßen schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem besten Freund des Menschen gemacht habt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Da hat sich mein Vater eindeutig falsch verhalten und der Hund konnte einfach mal rein garnichts dafür.


Das wird ein Mensch der sich nie damit beschäftigt hat auch nicht verstehen. Von daher kommt ja hier in einer Tour nur die Argumentation bezüglich dem Thema Provokation. Das Tiere sich anders provoziert fühlen, kommt manchen Leute gar nicht erst in den Sinn. So etwas darf halt nicht sein. Und genau aus diesem Grund muss man als Besitzer immer für alle anderen Menschen mitdenken.


----------



## LeWhopper (12. Dezember 2011)

Im Normalfall ist der Hundeführer/besitzer schuld. Aber die schreibweise von dir macht mir ein bisschen Sorgen. Denn die Situation wird leider nicht neutral betrachten.



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ...direkt neben ihr ein Fahrradfahrer auf dem Fußweg...


Übertreibung?



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ...auf einem alten Klapprigem und Quitschenden Fahrrad lang gefahren...


Übertreibung?



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ...aber er hat sich los gerissen...


Fehler des Hundeführers. Wenn er/sie nicht den Hund in so einer Situation festhalten kann ist diese Person nicht zum führen des Hundes geeignet.



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ...in den Hintern gezwickt...


Hunde zwicken nicht. Hunde beissen. (Untertreibung)



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Was kann der Radfahrer da jetzt machen oder ist es seine eigene Schuld wenn er direkt neben dem Hund lang fährt.


Siehe letzter Satz.



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Falls es wichtig ist die Rasse ist ein Boxer-Mix.


Rasse ist egal. Wenn ein Hund gebissen hat. Dann hat er gebissen.



Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Es war kein Kind sondern eine Erwachsende Person, seine Hose war nicht zerrissen und er hat auch nicht Geblutet.


Egal ob Kind, Erwachsener, Chinese, Amerikaner oder sonst was. Es war ein Mensch. Verletzungen sieht man nicht immer. Vielleicht hat derjenige eine Innere Verletzung davongetragen.

Auf jedenfall kann, wie schon in anderen Posts gesagt, der der gebissen wurde euch verklagen, anzeigen, etc.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Hunde zwicken nicht. Hunde beissen.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Ob man das nun zwicken oder knuffen nennt ist egal, aber das ist nicht beißen. Das ist beim Menschen vergleichbar mit Klaps und Schlag. Der Unterschied dürfte klar sein. Da weder die Hose kaputt war, noch der Fahrradfahrer andere körperliche Schäden hatte, kann er nur gezwickt bzw. geknufft haben. Das ist schließlich ein Boxer und wenn der wirklich beissen sollte, dann sieht man das.


----------



## Hubautz (12. Dezember 2011)

Ist es nicht auch so, dass ein Boxer wenn er richtig zubeißtsich den Kiefer ausrenkt, sodass er den Fang nicht mehr aufbekommt? 

Wie auch immer es gibt Abstufungen beim beißen. Die erkenntaber nur das geübte Auge und anhand derer kann man im Nachhinein eventuell abschätzenwie der Hund das „gemeint hat“. Das hilft dem Fahrradfahrer im Moment desAngriffes aber auch nicht weiter.

Der sieht in dem Moment nur einen bösen Hund.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch so, dass ein Boxer wenn er richtig zubeißtsich den Kiefer ausrenkt, sodass er den Fang nicht mehr aufbekommt?


Das ist genauso eine urbane Legende, wie das gewisse Hunderassen mehrere Tonnen an Beißkraft haben oder eine Kiefersperre.


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2011)

Konsequenter wäre es ja den Halter einzuschläfern


----------



## Alterac123 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hm manche reden hier, sie würden einem Hund, wahrscheinlich einem Boxer oder soetwas in der Größenordnung den Hals umdrehn??
Ich glaube bei den meisten eher andersrum, oder?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Also jemand ohne Hundeerfahrung wird sich einem mittelgroßen aggressiven Hund nur sehr schwer erwähren können. Ein Boxer (Mix) hat ja auch gerne mal um 30-40kg.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Hm manche reden hier, sie würden einem Hund, wahrscheinlich einem Boxer oder soetwas in der Größenordnung den Hals umdrehn??
> Ich glaube bei den meisten eher andersrum, oder?



ja ich weiss ... was son angriff von so nem vieh ja noch schlimmer macht


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> was son angriff von so nem vieh ja noch schlimmer macht


Man kann sich auch ein wenig zusammenreißen. Dein Bruder wurde leicht ins Bein gebissen, meine Tochter musste wegen eines Hundebisses im Gesicht notoperiert werden und lag dann noch eine Woche im Krankenhaus. Was meinst Du wie man sich da als Vater fühlt? Trotzdem weiß ich das es ein "normaler" Beißunfall war. Weder die damaligen Besitzer des Hundes, noch meine Tochter konnten etwas dafür. Der Hund wurde im Tierheim als kinderlieb und aggressionsfrei vermittelt. Was keiner zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste, dass man ihm in jungen Jahren nicht den natürlichen Futterneid abtrainiert hatte. Tja und so streifte meine Lütte ihn unbewusst, als er gerade seinen Kopp in den Mülleimer steckte. Shit happens oder wie sagt man. 

Meine Tochter hatte danach etliche Monate mit Angst vor Hunden zu kämpfen. Das Schlimmste war das es sogar den zuvor über alles geliebten eigenen Hund betraf. Sie nässte ein etc.. So etwas kann man nun manifestieren und dem Kind seiner eigenen Angst überlassen oder gemeinsam daran arbeiten. Heute hat meine Tochter wieder ein völlig normales und angstfreies Verhältnis zu Hunden und das ist gut so. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich auch mal Deiner Abneigung, die nichts weiter als pure Angst ist, stellen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Der Umgang mit Hunden fällt wahrscheinlich generell eher schwer, wenn man noch nie einen Hund als Welpe aufgezogen hat. Gerade in den ersten Wochen und Monaten entscheidet sich so viel. Man kann so viel falsch machen. Am wichtigsten ist immer eines: Konsequenz. 

Viele Leute kaufen sich einen Hund, damit das Kind, das sich schon sooo lange einen gewünscht hat, endlich Ruhe gibt. Dabei ist gerade Erziehung ein heißes Pflaster, was man eigentlich nur Menschen mit einer gewissen Autorität und Ausstrahlung gegenüber dem Hund - also mehrheitlich Erwachsenen - anvertrauen sollte. 

Im Übrigen sollte man für Hundehalter eine Welpengruppe und eine Hundeschule zumindest für das 1. Jahr vorschreiben. Gerade die Welpengruppe ist echt wichtig. Da lernen die Hunde sozialen Umgang, lernen Grenzen kennen und können sich mal richtig auspowern. Bei vielen Hunderassen wie Australian Shepard und Border-Collie muss auch dauerhaft eine Beschäftigung her. Agility etwa oder Hundefrisbee, Begleithundeprüfung... 

Die meisten Leute denken offenbar, es würde ausreichen, zwei mal 15 Minuten Gassi zu gehen, um den Hund glücklich zu machen.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Dezember 2011)

^^ das mit dem in den Hintern gezwickt versteh ich noch nicht...

Man sitz auf dem Fahrrad in sicher einem Meter Höhe.
Ein Boxer beißt vielleicht auf nem halben Meter.
Demnach müsste der Hund den Radfahrer schon angesprungen haben oder nicht ?.

Ich kenn das von der Misttöle meiner Tante.
Die hat sich mal in vollem Dackelgalopp auf mich gestürzt und ist an meinen Kampfstiefeln abgeprallt, weil sie nich die Zähne weit genug auseinander bekommen hat.
Und genauso wirkt das grad auch für mich.
Euer Hund hat den Radfahrer mit gefletschten Zähnen angesprungen und wollte ihn beißen und glücklicherweise hat euer Hund die Zähne nich weit genug auseinander bekommen um richtig Grip zu bekommen.
Von daher hat der Radfahrer halt nur ein paar blaue Flecke und die Hose hats auch überlebt.

Das heißt wenn das auf dem quietschendem Rad ein Kind gewesen wäre (das kleiner ist) dann hätte das extrem übel ausgehen können.

Von daher würd ich euch mal ein wenig Hundetraining empfehlen ^^.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, dass jemand der SO einen Thread in einem Gamer Forum eröffnet von vornherein keinen Hund haben sollte O_o

Abgesehen davon fordere ich für den TE auch einen verbindlichen "Eltern-Führerschein"...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich ist es nicht wünschenswert, dass ein Hund irgendwen (ob Fahrradfahrer, Kinder, humpelnde Leute...) ohne ersichtlichen triftigen Grund angeht. Dennoch sind einige hier mit ihren Fantasien wirklich noch sehr viel schlimmer. Direkt einschläfern? Hals umdrehen? Habt ihr sie noch alle? Erschreckend, wie viele Hundehasser es scheinbar gibt.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch ein wenig zusammenreißen. Dein Bruder wurde leicht ins Bein gebissen, meine Tochter musste wegen eines Hundebisses im Gesicht notoperiert werden und lag dann noch eine Woche im Krankenhaus. Was meinst Du wie man sich da als Vater fühlt? Trotzdem weiß ich das es ein "normaler" Beißunfall war. Weder die damaligen Besitzer des Hundes, noch meine Tochter konnten etwas dafür. Der Hund wurde im Tierheim als kinderlieb und aggressionsfrei vermittelt. Was keiner zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste, dass man ihm in jungen Jahren nicht den natürlichen Futterneid abtrainiert hatte. Tja und so streifte meine Lütte ihn unbewusst, als er gerade seinen Kopp in den Mülleimer steckte. Shit happens oder wie sagt man.
> 
> Meine Tochter hatte danach etliche Monate mit Angst vor Hunden zu kämpfen. Das Schlimmste war das es sogar den zuvor über alles geliebten eigenen Hund betraf. Sie nässte ein etc.. So etwas kann man nun manifestieren und dem Kind seiner eigenen Angst überlassen oder gemeinsam daran arbeiten. Heute hat meine Tochter wieder ein völlig normales und angstfreies Verhältnis zu Hunden und das ist gut so. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich auch mal Deiner Abneigung, die nichts weiter als pure Angst ist, stellen.



es ist keine pure angst ... ich find hunde an sich schon dumm ... sie gehorchen und manchmal nicht ...es ist ein tier was dir nur hinterher rennt ...fuer jeden scheiss rumbellt , sabbert, etc etc... ne katze hingegen hat ihren eigenen willen, man muss nicht mit ihr gassi gehen , ist pflegeleicht und das gemiaue einer katze ist fuer mich ertraeglich als dieses dumme wuff wuff was lauter als nen flugzeug ist...organisiert sich ne maus wenn sie hunger hat ( ok ein hund organisiert sich sicher nen kind wenn er hunger hat,...) etc etc... ich will jetzt keinen krieg ausloesen von wegen was ist besser oder was ist schlechter ... dies soll nicht sinn und zweck dieses threads sein oder werden


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Hals umdrehen? Habt ihr sie noch alle? Erschreckend, wie viele Hundehasser es scheinbar gibt.



das hals umdrehen war gemeint falls das vieh angreift , nicht vorher (daraus jetzt ne polemik zu machen is auch schade)... jeder hat seine eigenen geschichten ... erschreckend ist eher wie leicht manche leute solche hundeattacken nehmen ... gibt genug dokumentation ueber angegriffene kinder/leute nur weil sie zu behindert sind nen training mit ihnen zu machen , sie an der leine festzuhalten und ihnen einen maulkorb anzuziehen ... mit diesen 3 dingen kann nicht mehr viel passieren ...
PS: die impfungen etc machen zu lassen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> es ist keine pure angst ... ich find hunde an sich schon dumm ... sie gehorchen und manchmal nicht ...es ist ein tier was dir nur hinterher rennt ...fuer jeden scheiss rumbellt , sabbert, etc etc... ne katze hingegen hat ihren eigenen willen, man muss nicht mit ihr gassi gehen , ist pflegeleicht und das gemiaue einer katze ist fuer mich ertraeglich als dieses dumme wuff wuff was lauter als nen flugzeug ist...organisiert sich ne maus wenn sie hunger hat ( ok ein hund organisiert sich sicher nen kind wenn er hunger hat,...) etc etc... ich will jetzt keinen krieg ausloesen von wegen was ist besser oder was ist schlechter ... dies soll nicht sinn und zweck dieses threads sein oder werden


Du hast von Hunden nicht die leiseste Ahnung, aber tönst hier rum wie ein ganz Grosser. Ein Hund ist genauso gut, wie die Konditionierung die er erfahren hat. Ein ordentlich konditionierter Hund bellt wenn gewünscht. Unabhängig vom Tier bedarf eine artgerechte Haltung immer Zeit. Nach Deinen Aussagen hier würde ich Dir nicht mal Goldfische anvertrauen, geschweige denn eine Katze.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du hast von Hunden nicht die leiseste Ahnung, aber tönst hier rum wie ein ganz Grosser. Ein Hund ist genauso gut, wie die Konditionierung die er erfahren hat. Ein ordentlich konditionierter Hund bellt wenn gewünscht. Unabhängig vom Tier bedarf eine artgerechte Haltung immer Zeit. Nach Deinen Aussagen hier würde ich Dir nicht mal Goldfische anvertrauen, geschweige denn eine Katze.



tja und wegen leuten wie dir passieren solche unfaelle mit kindern und wenn du wirklich denkst dass ein tier immer das tut was DU willst dann biste schief gewickelt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> tja und wegen leuten wie dir passieren solche unfaelle mit kindern und wenn du wirklich denkst dass ein tier immer das tut was DU willst dann biste schief gewickelt


Nur weil Dir jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit die Argumente fehlen, musst Du nicht anfangen andere Leute zu denunzieren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Aussage ein Hund bzw. ein Tier generell lässt sich so konditionieren/programmieren, dass es wirklich nur noch das tut was man will ist auch SEHR weit hergeholt...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja, die Aussage ein Hund bzw. ein Tier generell lässt sich so konditionieren/programmieren, dass es wirklich nur noch das tut was man will ist auch SEHR weit hergeholt...


Hab ich nicht gesagt. Genau lesen wäre angebracht.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Ein Tier lässt sich erziehen und ein entsprechend erzogenes Tier ist sowohl sozialisiert als auch diszipliniert. Ein Hund bellt nicht einfach so, ein Hund bellt weil er einen bestimmten Grund dafür hat. Wenn dieser Grund sowas banales ist wie das vorbeigehen einiger Leute am Gartenzaun ist dann liegt das daran das der Hund diese Situation mit etwas falschem verbindet oder aber er überfordert ist, wenn so ein Tier an eine solche Situation herangeführt wird lernt er damit umzugehen.
Das Tier kann immernoch unerwartet handeln, aber in einem anderem Rahmen und dieser beinhaltet keine Angriffe auf irgendetwas.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gesagt. Genau lesen wäre angebracht.


Ich darf dich hierrauf verweisen:




JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ein ordentlich konditionierter Hund bellt wenn gewünscht.


Das Hauptmerk sollte hierbei auf dem "[...] wenn gewünscht" liegen, welches dann doch eine totale Kontrolle impliziert, wie ich sie angesprochen habe...

Edit:


Nur um's klar zu stellen, ich will in keinster weise irgendwie orkmans Aussage verteidigen/unterstützen/begründen, selbige war genauso strunzdämlich...


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe doch er bekommt nen maulkorb ist ja eine zumutung
Einschläfern halte ich für nicht angebracht.
Dem Hund trifft für die unfähigkeit des Halters ja keine Schuld
(Man sollte seinen Hund schon unter Kontrolle halten können und zwar dauerhaft. <.<)
Aber man sollte Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreifen schließlich könnte der Hund irgendwann mal jemanden wirklkich erwischen.

Und den Satz mit "der Fahrradfahrer hat ja schuld" einfach nur lächerlich.
Aber da verkneife ich mir jetzt den Kommentar sonst würde es wahrscheinlich eine Sperre geben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich darf dich hierrauf verweisen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann bestimmte Sachen wie Bellen definitiv konditionieren. Konditionierung ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Kontrolle und genau da ist der Fehler in der Argumentation. Konditionierung von Hunden ist ein Prozess und relativ komplex, beinhaltet aber keinesfalls die totale Kontrolle. Ein Beispiel: Kann man Futterneid kontrollieren - nein. Man kann aber durch klare Rangfolge schon erst einmal dem Hund im Rudel seinen Platz zuweisen. Reicht das bezüglich Futterneid? Ja innerhalb des Rudels, aber nicht bei Fremden. Um also Beißunfälle aufgrund Futterneids gegenüber Fremden zu eliminieren, muss der Hund konditioniert werden. Also bringt man dem Hund bei, dass er mit dem Fressen aufzuhören hat und einen Schritt zurück zu gehen hat, wenn sich Menschen seinem Napf nähern. Das wiederholt man solange mit Kommandos und Belohnung, bis der Hund es von sich aus macht. Hund ist also nicht am Futter, wenn Mensch kommt, Mensch nimmt kein Fressen weg, sondern bringt Futter - ergo kein Grund für Futterneid und somit keine Gefahr für Beißunfälle aufgrund von Futterneid. Das wäre eine Konditionierung.


----------



## derchidori (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns in der Schweiz ist seit kurzer Zeit ein "Hundeführerschein" obligatorisch. Den Hund schafft man sich nach der Theorie normal an und besucht dann mit ihm ein obligatorisches praktisches Training, das einige Wochen dauert. Gibt es in Deutschland keine Vorstösse in diese Richtung?


Ich finde das sehr vernünftig. Das kostet den Neu-Halter bei uns einmalig was, schafft aber auch tolle Nebenjobs für erfahrene Hundehalter, die dann nach einer Prüfung als Trainer fungieren, von denen es logischerweise viele braucht.

Und vor allem schafft es das Problem der komplett ahnungslosen Hundebesitzer aus der Welt.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> der hund greift sein eigenes herrchen an ? wenn du verletzt am boden liegst und nen sanitaeter kommt ... stichst du ihn ab ?



Du bist noch keine Woche in ner Stadt Rettungsdienst gefahren, oder? In meiner allerersten Schicht (als Praktikantin, in der Rettungssanitäterausbildung) sind meine Kollegen und ich von einem Patienten mit einem Messer bedroht worden. Vielleicht sticht der von dir Angesprochene nicht zu, aber andere tun das durchaus oder wollen es zumindest 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du studierst wirklich Medizin?



Ich bin also nicht die Einzige, die sich diese Frage schon gestellt hat.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du hast von Hunden nicht die leiseste Ahnung, aber tönst hier rum wie ein ganz Grosser. Ein Hund ist genauso gut, wie die Konditionierung die er erfahren hat. Ein ordentlich konditionierter Hund bellt wenn gewünscht. Unabhängig vom Tier bedarf eine artgerechte Haltung immer Zeit. Nach Deinen Aussagen hier würde ich Dir nicht mal Goldfische anvertrauen, geschweige denn eine Katze.



Bin ich froh, dass dieses Forum mit dir jemanden hat, der die Argumentation vorbringt, die mir nicht in den Kopf will. Eigentlich sprichst du das aus, was mir im Kopf schwebt.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nur weil Dir jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit die Argumente fehlen, musst Du nicht anfangen andere Leute zu denunzieren.



Bei diesen drei Sätzen kann ich mich nur absolut anschließen.


Übrigens möchte ich dann auch noch was zu meinem Hund sagen, der im Sommer verstorben ist. Wir haben ihn bekommen, als er zwischen 4 und 6 Jahren alt war, nach Schätzung des Tierarztes, und waren seine sechsten Besitzer. Sitz, Platz, bei Fuß etc. konnte er, keine Frage. Aber dieser arme Hund ist bei schnellen Bewegungen anfangs immer zusammengezuckt, hat sich von der älteren Katze Angst einjagen lassen und bellte beim Klingeln (was er bis zum Schluss gemacht hat, sofern er es gehört hat), wenn der Alt-Eisen-Wagen vorbeifuhr, die Kirchenglocken läuteten und und und. Mit einiger Arbeit hab ich ihm das abtrainiert, was eben blieb, war das Bellen beim Klingeln, wobei ich das sogar recht angenehm fand, da ich die Klingel, wenn ich mal Musik gehört hab oder Kopfhörer auf hatte, kaum bis gar nicht gehört habe.
Mein Hund (ein Colliemischling übrigens) war unglaublich brav, hat auf meinen Vater und mich gehört wie eine Eins, lieb ohne Ende und verschmust wie sonstwas. Er hatte nur ein Problem: Schäferhunde. Nach längerer Zeit hab ich dann rausgefunden, dass er ein gutes Jahr mit einem Schäferhund in einem Zwinger leben "durfte", der ihm auch oft das Futter weggefressen hat und meinem Hund gegenüber wohl auch sehr aggressiv war. Ein Bewohner aus unserem Ort hatte oder hat (lange nicht gesehen) 2 Schäferhunde, wenn er mit den beiden auf uns zukam, wussten wir beide, dass mein Hund (dem andere Hunde übrigens im Normalfall komplett egal waren) nicht besonders nett reagiert. Also angeleint, ich hab meinen Hund eben festgehalten und bin weg. Fertig.

Deswegen ist es für mich auch unverständlich, wie sich ein Hund "losreißen" kann. Selbst der Rottweiler-Labrador-Mischling, den wir vorher hatten und der um einiges kräftiger war und mehr gezogen hat als der Collie, war kein Problem für mich, und ich war 14, als er gestorben ist, also lange nicht mit solcher Kraft in den Armen ausgestattet wie heute. Wer zu schwache Ärmchen für einen Hund hat, sollte sich vielleicht sowas wie einen Chihuahua anschaffen 

Dass ich hier tatsächlich was von "Hund einschläfern" lese, macht mich wütend und traurig gleichzeitig. Wie nun schon oft genug geschrieben wurde, kann der Hund noch am wenigsten dafür.

Übrigens tun Katzenkratzer und -bisse tausendmal mehr weh als ein Schnapper von einem Hund, beides schon gehabt, die Katze ist definitiv fieser drauf.


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es Hunde gibt, die sich von mir losreissen können, wenn sie wirklich wollen. Und ich bin nun wirklich kein schwacher Mann 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Übrigens tun Katzenkratzer und -bisse tausendmal mehr weh als ein Schnapper von einem Hund, beides schon gehabt, die Katze ist definitiv fieser drauf.



Nur dass der Hund beim Schnappen, halt nicht die ganze Kraft benutzt 
Mir tuts auch mehr weh, gekniffen zu werden, als leicht geboxt. Wenn mich aber einer, mit voller Wucht boxt, können mir Knochen brechen. Plöder Vergleich 

Katzen können aber wirklich sehr fies werden. 
Da hatte ich meine frisch aus dem Tierheim geholt. Sie ist immer sehr aggressiv geworden, wenn jemand an der Tür geklingelt hat.
Ich wollte natürlich die Tür aufmachen.. in dem Moment springt sie mich an, krallt sich richtig fest in mein Bein und beisst mir heiter ins Bein (keine 5 Minuten vorher, durfte ich sie noch durchkneten) 
Das ganze lief unter dem Begriff "Fremdaggression". Andere Beispiele wären, wenn z.B. Tiger plötzlich ihren Dompteur/Halter angreifen, obwohl sie vorher noch am schmusen waren.
Es wird durch was vollkommen anderes eine Aggression aufgebaut (Kamera blitzen z.B.) und dann wird leider der Erstbeste angegriffen.
Ist nur ein mal passiert, aber es könnte immer wieder auftreten.

Warum erzähl ich das? Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das bei Kötern auch so ist.

Ich bin einfach nur froh, dass die Hunde in meinem Bekanntenkreis alle seeehr gut erzogen sind.
Mit denen kann man spielen, wie man will (jedenfalls hoffe ich das  )
Der gefährlichste darunter, wäre ein Richback und da tut ein Biss mit Sicherheit nicht gut.

Ich wohne hier direkt am Wald. Wenn ich da nen paar Meter reingeh, ist zur linken ein Haus mit nem kleinen Zwinger.
Da war lange Zeit nen Schäferhund drin, der immer komplett ausrastete wenn man oben herging (~60m Abstand).
Es kam so sogar zu einer Unterschriftensammlung der Straße, dass der Hund da weg muss, weil er auch öfters mal nicht im Zwinger war, sondern nur an seiner langen Leine und auf einen zugeschossen kam. 
Jedes mal konnte man nur beten, dass die Leine hält..
Als kleiner Furz, war ich mit meinen Freunden im "Military Club"  da gings immer Kreuz und quer durch den Wald. Einmal hatten wir uns verlaufen..sind dann dem Fluss nach Haus gefolgt und plötzlich stand ich vor diesem Hund und naja.. die Fratze hat sich in mein Gesicht gebrannt. Ich dachte als Blag tatsächlich, dass ich da gleich sterben würde.

Trotzdessen muss ich wirklich sagen, dass es einfach falsch wäre, nen Hund deswegen direkt einzuschläfern.

Warum schreib ich um die Uhrzeit eigentlich so viel? Bin ich denn bescheuert? Kaffeeee!


----------



## Hubautz (13. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es Hunde gibt, die sich von mir losreissen können, wenn sie wirklich wollen. Und ich bin nun wirklich kein schwacher Mann




Kraft ist Masse mal Beschleunigung. Mein Hund wiegt ca. 35 kg und ist ein Windhundmix mit entsprechendem Antritt. Wenn der unkontrolliert loswetzen würde hätte ich auch ein Problem ihn zu halten obwohl ich sicher auch nicht zu der schwächlichen Sorte gehöre.

Wenn man Orkmännchens Beiträge so liest könnte man denken es werden jeden Tag Dutzende von Kleinkindern von wilden Hunden zerfleischt. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundebiss


Das ist zwar „nur" Wikipedia aber teilweise ganz lesenswert.
Besonders interessant fand ich Absatz 3, Ursachen und Vermeidung.

Das soll jetzt um Himmels Willen nicht heißen, dass jeder der gebissen wird, selber schuld ist. Nur muss man vor allem als Halter aber auch als Nichthalter ein wenig Verständnis und Rücksicht aufbringen.

Ich habe es schon erlebt, dass eine Mutter ihr Kind vor einem Supermarkt zu einem wildfremdem Hund geschickt hat der da angebunden war mit den Worten: „geh mit dem Hundchen spielen, die Mama kommt gleich wieder."

So was ist so dermaßen unverantwortlich und dämlich da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Was das Bellen angeht, das kann man tatsächlich weitgehend abtrainieren. Mein Hund geht mit einer völligen Scheiß-egal-Haltung an anderen Hunden vorbei, auch wenn er selbst angekläfft wird. Nur eines wollte ich ihm nicht abgewöhnen, nämlich das Bellen bei fremden Menschen, die sich ihm nähern. Hat zwei Gründe: Zum einen will ich ihn auch mal alleine vor dem Supermarkt zurücklassen können, ohne dass ihn gleich jemand abschleppt. Zweitens ist bei uns erst letzten Monat wieder ein 17-jähriger von einem Einbrecher erstochen worden. Da ist es gut, wenn man jemanden im Haus hat, der so was frühzeitig mitkriegt. 

Es gibt natürlich auch Unterschiede zwischen den Rassen, bei denen es dann schwerer fällt, das Bellen abzugewöhnen. Ein Westy ist nun mal meistens zickiger als ein Bernhardiner, obwohl letzterer ungleich gefährlicher wäre.


----------



## Dracun (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab selber keinen Hund, aber auch keine Angst vor Hunden(im Gegenteil ich liebe sie und bin auch schon mal gezwickt worden. War meine eigene Schuld, was renn ich auch auf den Hund zu um den zu streicheln  ..) und meinem Sohn bringe ich bei, das man net einfach so auf Hunde zu läuft: sondern
1. auf das okay des Besitzers wartet
2. in die Hocke geht und freundlich guckt
3. die Hand zum Schnuppern hin hält (jetzt die Hand nicht direkt an die Nase dran pappen .. sollte etwas Abstand dazwischen sein)
4. den Hund beobachten und warten wie er reagiert .. wenn der Hund signalisiert "Du darfst mich streicheln" dann darf erst gestreichelt werden...

So handhabe ich das seit dem Vorfall damals und ich fahre sehr gut damit. 
Auch als Nicht Hundebesitzer kann man sehen wenn ein Hund eingeschüchtert ist oder Angst hat.

Und zu orkman sag ich einfach mal nix und Joker .. ich danke dir für deine klärenden Worte. Deine Posts sind wie immer einfach nur klasse


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2011)

Will die aktuelle Diskussion nicht unterbrechen, aber ich antworte noch auf vollmis Aussage von gestern:



vollmi schrieb:


> Damit könntest du jegliche Ausrottung von jedem Tier rechtfertigen. Wölfe, Luchse, Wildschweine, Löwen, Giraffen, Elephanten, Wale. Alle keinen direkten Zweck für uns Menschen eher eine Gefahr und nehmen unseren Fleischlieferanten das Futter weg.
> Also alle Wildtiere in den Zoo. Ist es das was du willst? Oder sollen nur die Neger darauf verzichten Tierarten auszurotten, wir dürfen das weil wir weiterentwickelt sind?
> 
> mfG René


Es geht um die gezielte Wiederansiedlung von ausgestorbenen Tieren und ja, die ist sinnlos. Natürlich sollte man keine Tierarten ausrotten, aber ausgerottete Tiere wieder anzusiedeln ist einfach schwachsinnig.

"Neger" ist übrigens ein sehr rassistisches Wort und seit ~50 Jahren recht verpöhnt. Ich rate Dir davon ab, es heute noch zu benutzen.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Rechtlich sind Tiere nun mal Gegenstände und wenn Gegenstände eine Gefahr darstellen, dürfen sie beseitigt werden. Sicherlich muss man bei Hunden einen höheren Maßstab anlegen als bei realen Gegenständen. Trotz allem ist eine Tötung gerechtfertigt, wenn dein eigenes Leben durch den Hund unmittelbar bedroht ist (und keine Hilfe in Sicht ist). Wenn der Hundehalter in der Nähe ist, sieht das anders aus als bei einem freilaufenden Hund.


Tiere haben aber ein Spezialrecht und werden nicht einfach nur wie Gegenstände behandelt. Dazu gabs diverse Präzedenzfälle.


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> es ist keine pure angst ... ich find hunde an sich schon dumm ... sie gehorchen und manchmal nicht ...es ist ein tier was dir nur hinterher rennt ...fuer jeden scheiss rumbellt , sabbert, etc etc... ne katze hingegen hat ihren eigenen willen, man muss nicht mit ihr gassi gehen , ist pflegeleicht und das gemiaue einer katze ist fuer mich ertraeglich als dieses dumme wuff wuff was lauter als nen flugzeug ist...organisiert sich ne maus wenn sie hunger hat ( ok ein hund organisiert sich sicher nen kind wenn er hunger hat,...) etc etc... ich will jetzt keinen krieg ausloesen von wegen was ist besser oder was ist schlechter ... dies soll nicht sinn und zweck dieses threads sein oder werden



Ich kann verstehen, was du meinst aber das ist doch eine sehr subjektive Einstellung, die du da von dir schilderst.
Es gibt sicher auch Menschen, die Katzen und ihr Miauen "dumm" finden.

Als Heranwachsender fand ich Katzen immer ziemlich nervig und überflüssig, Hunde waren für mich das tollste Tier auf der Welt. Gut mittlerweile bin ich "schlauer" und weiß, dass Katzen auch liebe Tiere sind bzw. sein können.

Ich finde das ist wieder ein Thema bei dem man sehr sorgfältig differenzieren muss.
Man sollte den Hund als solches nicht zum gottgleichen und einzigen Freund des Menschen hochstilisieren aber man sollte ihn auch nicht als "dumm" bezeichnen. Keiner zwingt einen, einen Hund zu besitzen.
Für Hass gegenüber Hunden gibts aber auch keinen Grund. Höchstens für Angst - resultierend aus entsprechenden Erfahrungen - das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 2. in die Hocke geht und freundlich guckt



Obwohl du weitgehend Recht hast, würde ich das vermeiden. Auch Dackel haben schon mal Luftröhren und Kehlköpfe zerbissen.



> Tiere haben aber ein Spezialrecht und werden nicht einfach nur wie Gegenstände behandelt. Dazu gabs diverse Präzedenzfälle.



Tatsächlich? Nenn mal welche (abgesehen davon, dass es in Deutschland keine Präzedenzfälle gibt. Schließlich leben wir nicht in den USA. Unser Rechtssystem folgt dem Positivismus).


----------



## Dracun (13. Dezember 2011)

Naja Ceiwyn wenn du das von Oben herab machst .. sieht das bedrohlich aus und du schüchterst damit den Hund nur noch mehr ein .. 
also auf Augenhöhe gehen (ein Zeichen von Respekt) und wie gesagt das wichtigste ist den Hund beobachten (wenn er schon vorher aussieht wie ein in die Ecke gedrängtes, eingeschüchtertes Etwas sollte man die ganze Aktion vergessen und ohne schnellen Bewegungen vom Hund weg bewegen.)


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 2. in die Hocke geht und freundlich guckt



Je nach der Größe deines Sohnes und des Hundes ist aber auch sehr schnell ganz verkehrt. Kriechende oder gar krabbelnde Haltungen sorgen in den Augen eines Hundes unter Umständen zu unterwürfigem Verhalten. Kann halt schnell schiefgehen weil der Hund das Kind dann nicht unbedingt als Mensch wahrnimmt.


----------



## Dracun (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab gesagt in die Hocke gehen net dahin kriechen .. (*augenrollen*). Seit ungefähr 16 Jahren mache ich das so, meinem Sohn bringe ich das bei seitdem er auch versteht was ich damit sage. Sprich seit knapp einem Jahr. Und bis jetzt hat nur ein Hund nach ihm geschnappt(ist nix passiert, kein Kratzer, war nru ein einfaches Schnappen ala "Du bist mir zu nah!") und da haben wir beide nicht aufgepasst und er ist zu nah am Hund vorbei gegangen (hier war aber das Problem, das wir nur so nah an dem Hund vorbeigehen konnten. Da wir auf nem Bahnsteig waren und ich meinem Sohn nicht Rechts gehen lassen konnte, weil dort die Gleise sind.)

Bin zwar kein Hundeexperte aber ich denke , das diese Handhabung so verkehrt nicht sein kann. Immerhin ist bis dato noch nix passiert.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Ein Hund hat aber keine Wahrnehmung wie ein Mensch, die Verringerung der Körpergröße kann da schon ausreichen.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde  z.B. vor einer deutschen Dogge die ich nicht sehr gut kenne auch nicht in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

Davatar, 

bei allem Respekt - aber Du schreibst vielleicht nen (*?*) zusammen!

Selbst wenn der Radfahrer ne Anzeige startet, hat er nicht so gute Chancen, in allem Recht zu bekommen -
zumal er sogar mit ner eigenen Strafe rechnen muss.
Ich denke, der Hund dürfte evtl. zukünftig nur nen Maulkorb tragen müssen.

Ein Hund der so wie in diesem Fall zuschnappt - ist noch lange kein Kandidat für Dauerschnappen.
Und gleich einschläfern ... geht's noch?

Hier, bei diesem Vorfall ist es auch wichtig, wie dicht und mit welchen Geräuschen der Radfahrer eben vorbeigeradelt ist.
Welchen Charakter hat der Hund? Und Schnappen ist noch lange nicht Beißen!
Glaubst Du etwa im ernst, bei Vorfällen Mensch./.Tier zählen nur die Bewegründe eines Menschen?

So wie Du Dich hier zu äußerst, glaube ich, Du hast gar keinen richtigen Bezug zu Tieren. (Irrtümer nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Und apropo Einschläfern ....
Da müssten hier aber schon so einige User den ewigen Schlaf gefunden haben - so viel - wie hier zugeschnappt wird. 

greetz


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Dezember 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> zumal er sogar mit ner eigenen Strafe rechnen muss.



Kurze Frage: Wie kommst du denn jetzt da drauf?


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ..., ist direkt neben ihr ein Fahrradfahrer auf dem Fußweg ... lang gefahren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Dezember 2011)

Ohne genauere Infos und beim Verhalten vom TE (wo ist er eigentlich? Hat ihm wohl nicht gepasst, dass ihm keiner sofort zugestimmt hat oder?) würde ich diese Aussage nur mit einer Menge Skepsis entgegen nehmen...
Mal davon abgesehen, dass es auch genügend "Kombi-Wege" gibt die keine dicke weiße Linie haben/benötigen allerdings auch oft unzureichend gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> wo ist er eigentlich? Hat ihm wohl nicht gepasst, dass ihm keiner sofort zugestimmt hat oder?



Nach etlichen Aussagen in der Art "Viech einschläfern und Halter gleich mit" (eine hervorragende "Fallstudie" des Niveaus der Buffed-Community) wundert das wohl keinen mehr, oder?



> Ich würde z.B. vor einer deutschen Dogge die ich nicht sehr gut kenne auch nicht in die Knie gehen.



Davon würde ich auch abraten - in 99,9 % hat man dann nämlich gleich einen riesigen Zungenlappen mit Hundeschlabber im Gesicht. Doggen sind "sanfte Riesen"; sehr geduldsam und anhänglich.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei seiner Umschreibung der Tat aber auch kein Wunder. Zumal er ja nur indirekt nach anderen Meinungen fragt und sich durch seine Verharmlosungen offensichtlich sowieso im Recht fühlt - wobei eher das absolute Gegenteil der Fall ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Dezember 2011)

Das kommt natürlich dann alles zusammen...

Mir stellt sich aber grad noch die Frage: Hat der TE, nach dem "Zwischenfall" mit dem Betroffenen Fahrradfahrer nicht geredet, dass er uns sowas fragen "muss"? Oder ist er einfach mit einem "Ach Hundi komm her!" abgedackelt?


----------



## Hubautz (13. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Davon würde ich auch abraten - in 99,9 % hat man dann nämlich gleich einen riesigen Zungenlappen mit Hundeschlabber im Gesicht. Doggen sind "sanfte Riesen"; sehr geduldsam und anhänglich.



Das mag in den meisten Fällen zutreffen. Wir sind vor etwa 2 Monaten in ein Haus mit Garten umgezogen. Der Garten grenzt an den Garten unseres Nachbarn. Dieser Nachbar hat eine Dogge die es gar nicht leiden kann, dass in unserem Garten unser Hund herumtollt. Und so wie die sich benimmt, würde ich es bevorzugen ihr nicht allein in einer dunklen Ecke zu begegnen, geschweige denn mich vor sie zu knien.




Selor schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich aber grad noch die Frage: Hat der TE, nach dem "Zwischenfall" mit dem Betroffenen Fahrradfahrer nicht geredet, dass er uns sowas fragen "muss"? Oder ist er einfach mit einem "Ach Hundi komm her!" abgedackelt?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Aus solchen Situationen resultiert doch diese „Alle Einschläfern"-Mentalität.


----------



## vollmi (13. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Will die aktuelle Diskussion nicht unterbrechen, aber ich antworte noch auf vollmis Aussage von gestern:
> 
> Es geht um die gezielte Wiederansiedlung von ausgestorbenen Tieren und ja, die ist sinnlos. Natürlich sollte man keine Tierarten ausrotten, aber ausgerottete Tiere wieder anzusiedeln ist einfach schwachsinnig.



Ich finde man kann auch schon begangene Fehler wieder korrigieren wenn man die Möglichkeit hat. Und die haben wir ganz klar mit nur minimalen Nachteilen.

Ich bin absolut dafür das man versucht den Steinadler, den Bartgeier, den wolf, den Luchs etc. wieder anzusiedeln.
Diese Tiere wieder in der Natur zu haben hat eigentlich nur Vorteile. Wesentlich mehr Vorteile als z.B. die dort oben weidenden Schafe welche man nur noch mit Subventionen durchbringt und welche die Fauna noch komplett zerstören.

mfG René


----------



## win3ermute (13. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich aber grad noch die Frage: Hat der TE, nach dem "Zwischenfall" mit dem Betroffenen Fahrradfahrer nicht geredet, dass er uns sowas fragen "muss"? Oder ist er einfach mit einem "Ach Hundi komm her!" abgedackelt?



Wenn man einfach mal davon ausgeht, daß der TE die Wahrheit sagt, dann ist nicht er mit dem Hund spazierengegangen, sondern seine Mutter. Geht man weiterhin davon aus, daß der TE in seinem Profil die Wahrheit erzählt, ist er 15 Jahre, wohnt deswegen mit Sicherheit noch zuhause und ist selbstverständlich auch nicht Halter des Hundes.

Daß die ganze Sache sehr einseitig wiedergegeben ist, wird doch hier niemandem einem 15jährigen anlasten wollen, oder? Es mag Fälle geben, auch jüngeren Personen direkt eine "harte Antwort" zu geben, aber wie man es in einem solchen Falle richtig macht, hat Joker doch schon in der zweiten Antwort gezeigt.

Hier werden wieder Annahmen gemacht ("da war bestimmt ein Radfahrer-Fußweg und der TE hat sich völlig fehlverhalten und überhaupt ist der zu nix fähig" - wobei hier einige Leute in Sachen Tierhaltung größere Defizite aufzeigen), die eben erst einmal einer Klärung bedürfen, bevor man sich auf so etwas einschießt. 

Ich nehme an, die wichtigste Lektion hat der TE aber gelernt: "Suche Dir ein passendes Forum für solche Fragen - und eröffne nie-nie-niemals einen Thread in diesem Forum; da kommt nix gutes bei 'rum!"


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Diese 'Runterbrechung' von den einzelnen Punkten könnte ich jetzt genauso durchführen und sie in die entgegengesetzte Richtung lenken - das hilft hier wirklich keinem. 

Was das mit den harten Antworten usw. soll frage ich mich jetzt aber noch - der TE wollte, das kann man ganz deutlich aus seinem Post herauslesen, lediglich etwas zuspruch finden und da dieser hier nicht angebracht ist kommt es natürlich zu anderen Antworten. Das dieses ja durchaus nicht uninteressante Thema dann zu einer Diskussion mit deutlich pragmatischereb Auslegungen des Themas führt ist Sinn einer Diskussion und eines Forums.


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [...]



Weise Worte!


----------

